

Ask HN: What are you measuring? - JanKoenig

Hello guys! I'm writing my bachelor's thesis about metrics design in startups and would love to have some conversations with you about what you are currently measuring. I'm going to publish the results and my thesis afterwards, too, so I think it is a win for everyone. Would love to hear your thoughts about that!<p>Here's a small form to get in contact with me:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGdVTTJlbTg0aFhqaE5wamxMdFBLT3c6MQ<p>Thank you!
Jan
======
JanKoenig
clickable:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGdVTTJ...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGdVTTJlbTg0aFhqaE5wamxMdFBLT3c6MQ)

------
monkk
Will the results be shared?

~~~
JanKoenig
jep, I mentioned that in the contact form. I will publish a paper about the
results!

